# Crazy Hi End Abyss



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

There is not one, but two Abyss A7 head units on eBay right now. Same seller!!! These retailed for $3500 & can play SACD


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

hes a member on here.


----------

